# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014



## Topic (23. August 2014)

sry für doppel posting


----------



## Topic (23. August 2014)

was eine Ehre diesen Thread eröffnen zu dürfen...sollte es schon einen geben, bitte ich mein Fauxpas zu entschuldigen

die bilder sind nicht ganz so toll ^^

hier passte das timing halbwegs



hier war ich bisschen zu spät



und hier war ich viel zu spät :q




kurzer bericht....

ein freund von mir berichtete das er beim versuch dorsche in der dämmerung zu blinkern eine mefo ans band bekommen hatte...einen tag später...in dem fall der vergangene donnerstag machte ich mich gleich nach der arbeit auf ans wasser... 19,30 uhr am spot angekommen hatte ich ca 19,45 den ersten aussteiger..eine richtig gute trutte schraubte sich auf voller wurfdistanz aus dem wasser....leider war sie sofort weg...ca10  würfe später attakierte ein hornhecht in sichtweite meinen blinker...ich bekamm jetz einige vorsichtige bisse...ob nun mefo oder hornhecht....schwer zu sagen ..die sonne war schon fast verschwunden als ich einen anfasser hatte...kurz weiter gekurbelt und zack...hing sie..2 sprünge später stieg dann aber auch diese aus....dann bekamm ich in der nächsten stunden noch einige bisse sowie einen nachläufer bis direkt vor die rutenspitze....als es dann vollkommen dunkel war tat sich nichts mehr...

heute hatte ich wieder zeit zum angeln..
nach der arbeit los so das ich 16 uhr am wasser war..wieder auf den spot rauf bekam ich auch recht schnell bisse...ob nun horni oder mefo...schwer zu sagen...in der ersten halbe stunde konnte ich einen aussteiger verzeichnen....war aber keine riesen mefo....nachdem sich ne zeit lang nichts tat wechselte ich den blinker...5 würfe später fand dieser auch einen abnehmer...das ergebniss sieht man oben...51 cm...die gute war leicht gefärbt und durfte auch gleich wieder ins feuchte nass:m....total happy...meine erste gezielt gefangene sommermefo....in der nächsten 2 stunden konnte ich dann noch 2 nachläufer sichten...musste dann leider aufhören weil der wind ein wenig drehte und dadurch kraut vom ufer auf das offene wasser trieb....wodurch ich fast jeden wurf kraut am köder hatte...

hoffe das kraut verzieht sich morgen..dann gehts wieder los..naja los gehts so oder so ^^:vik:


----------



## Bordelaise (23. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Petri!

Mefos sind einfach tolle Geschöpfe!

Scheint, als ob du da nen guten Spot erwischt hast ;-)


----------



## Schlammtaucher (24. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Petri zum Sommerfisch!!!

Ich war gestern bei Haberniss auf Mefo los. Ergebnis war Schneider, dann bin auch noch auf einem Stein abgerutscht und hab mich mal so richtig abgelegt. Leider hat´s dabei meine Rute zerbrochen... So´n Dreck. #q#q#q


----------



## Topic (24. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

heute war richtig was los^^
ich sag nur
1 x stahl
3 x silber ( bzw 4 mal silber und 0 stahl) war schwer zu erkennen
4 x alu ^^

bericht mit bildern kommt gleich

so heute ging es ca um 15 uhr los zum angeln... am spot angekommen..köder montiert..keine 5 würfe später fisch kontakt...wahnsinn dachte ich das ging schnell..kurz darauf die ernüchterung..alu latte -.-..naja totzdem irgendwie gefreut das ich schon entscheindert war...keine 10 würfe später der nächste...meien hoffnung auf mefo schwand..die hornhecht machten den spot unsicher...ich fing dann in der nächsten stunde noch 2 weitere und hatte diverse bisse...so weiter gings..wurf um wurf flog mein blinker richtung horizont..als es mit mal schwer an der rute wurde..dachte ich mir toll...horni quer...ich machte ordentlich druck um ihn schnell ran zu gekommen..als sich der horni als meerforelle enttarnte...druck bisschen reduziert und dann fisch sicher gelandet..
51 cm Silberbarren







keine hallbe stunde später der nächste kontakt....
auf voller wurfdistanz nen anfasser gehabt...auf halber strecke nochmal...ich führte den blinker dann mit pausen und kurzen schnellen bewegungen...das machte ich 2 mal als der fisch den blinker in der absinkphase attakierte....
47cm




außer einem biss konnte ich innerhalb der nächsten stunde nichts verzeichnen
den köder dann mal mit allem was das tackel her gibt raus gefeuert...nach wenigen kurbelumdrehungen fisch kontakt...die rute machte sich ganz schön krum...freute mich schon auf eine bessere forelle...doch aufeinmal lies sie sich einfach einkurbeln und drehte wie ein nasser sack eine runde um mich bevor sie sich dann vor mir längs legte....für eine blanke forelle sehr ungewöhnlich...ich würde ja behaupten das es ne stealhead is..der bulliger körper und einen starken rot schimmer überhalb das seitenlinienorgans sprechen dafür...is auf dem bild schlecht zu erkennen
54cm



warum müssen fische eigendlich so glitschig sein ;-)




kurze zeit darauf bekamm ich wenige meter vor der ruten spitze einen biss..die forelle sagte kurz hallo und spuckte im sprung den blinker in meine richtung...kein riese aber dürfte auch maß gehabt haben....
diese hier blieb dann auch noch hängen...das war dann so gegen 20 uhr
48 cm



so langsam dämmerte es auch schon...die bissfrequenz lies so langsam nach....
in der letzten stunde hatte ich dann noch 2 aussteiger....eine forelle hab ich leider nich gesehen..die andere war ne miniforelle...

joar...was ein geiler tag heute im wasser...warum sonst keiner fängt is mir ein rätsel?? oder versucht es einfach keiner ????? morgen schaff ich es leider nich ans wasser..aber dienstag abend wieder!!!! die vorfreude is riesig...das ergebniss von heute is aber echt schon krass...mein
 3. bester tag auf forelle

so jetz reichts XD

TL euch allen


----------



## Rumpi87 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Petri! Darf man fragen wo du unterwegs gewesen bist?


----------



## inselkandidat (24. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

petri heil zu den Sommertrutten! Vielleicht denken die Trutten es ist schon Herbst und sind deshalb so bissig..:q


----------



## laxvän (24. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Petri zu den Trutten und danke für die schönen Berichte und Fotos!#6


----------



## Kunde (25. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Top:m
Ich werds die nächsten tage auch probieren


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (25. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Dickes Petri! 

Und wieder heißt das Geheimnis beim Angeln Motivation... Die habe ich dank deines Berichtes jetzt wieder, Danke!


----------



## Sea-Trout (25. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*



Rumpi87 schrieb:


> Petri! Darf man fragen wo du unterwegs gewesen bist?


Hi,

im Anglerboard bzw. Angelforen allgemein "seine" Spots zu nennen ist nicht gerade klug.Wer hier seine Spot verrät nach einem guten Fangtag der kann die Tage danach Platzkarten ziehen.Daher hat er wohl auch seine Fotos bearbeitet um dies zu vermeiden.Einfach mal selber los etwas Zeit investieren und probieren.Macht doch mehr Spaß als Fangmeldungen hinterher zu geiern oder nicht?Heute sind die Fische da und morgen da.



Petri Topic läuft ja gut bei dir zur Zeit#6.


----------



## Rumpi87 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Ich wollte auch nicht wissen wo genau er war... Es hat mich lediglich die Region interessiert...
Mal eben an die See zum angeln ist für mich nicht möglich, weil ich Student bin und mind. 3 Stunden Fahrt einplanen muss bis ich an der See bin!
Darum ist es dann schon interessant zu hören wo momentan was läuft... ;-)


----------



## Topic (25. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Schön das mich mal jemand versteht.... In einer fb Gruppe haben se sich über meine vertuscherei das Maul zerrissen....


----------



## Tobi92 (25. August 2014)

Naja, seh jetzt da auch kein Problem darin jemanden zu verraten an welchem See ich fische. [emoji19] 
Bringt ihm ja eh nichts zu wissen, dass ich am Chiemsee fische.


----------



## Sea-Trout (25. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Naja, seh jetzt da auch kein Problem darin jemanden zu verraten an welchem See ich fische. [emoji19]
> Bringt ihm ja eh nichts zu wissen, dass ich am Chiemsee fische.


Hi,

das sieht natürlich jeder anders ich bin was sowas angeht áus Erfahung lieber verschlossen im Internet.Stell dir vor du hast einen schönen Spot wo es gerade gut läuft und wo du mehr oder weniger alleine bist.Dann poste das im Anglerboard und du kannst dir sicher sein das der Strand total überlaufen ist die nächste Zeit.Und leider sind viele Leute die Fangmeldungen hinterhergeiern auch oft Leute die negative auffallen an der Küste und denen Küstenknigge und ein vernünftiges miteinander ein Fremdwort ist.Fischgeilheit steht da leider oft an erster Stelle.Natürlich ist nicht jeder so der Fangmeldungen hinterherfährt.Aber leider ist der Anteil dort größer als bei Leuten die selber Zeit investieren und ihre eigenen Erfahrungen machen was die Strandwahl angeht.

Mfg Sea-Trout


----------



## Tobi92 (26. August 2014)

Nach deinem Spot hat doch aber keiner gefragt...ging ja nur darum in welcher See oder in welcher Gegend du fischst.
Is ja auch nichts so, dass der "See" allzu klein is [emoji6] und dein genauer Spot dann gleich entdeckt, bzw überfischt wäre.
Is aber auch egal, is dein gutes Recht nichts zu verraten.
Ich handhabe des meistens so, dass ich kleine Tipps gebe die denjenigen zwar nicht den genauen Spot verrät, ihn allerdings auf die richtige Spur bringt.
Wenn er dann rausfährt und sich die Arbeit macht den Spot zu finden, hat er es sich auch verdient dort zu fischen.
Finde ich persönlich die bessere Lösung, sind ja doch alle Kollegen


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Leute,
es wird doch immer wieder auf diese Art und Weise versucht, die zur Zeit fängigen Spots zu erfahren.
"Man" wollte nicht nach dem Spot fragen?......warum soll ich die Region dann wissen wollen?? #c Hätte der Poster auf die Frage gesagt : " an der Ostsee"...... hätten sich viele das M.... zerrissen. Warum nicht? Weshalb nicht u.s.w. u.s.w.
Ich persönlich finde es einfach frech zu fragen (jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "frech kommt weiter"). Es gehört sich einfach nicht, sich auf Erfahrungen und den "erarbeiteten Spots" von Kollegen "auszuruhen". Denn zum erfolgreichen Fischen gehört nicht nur die Handhabung der Rute u.s.w. , sondern auch die Auswahl der Gegend und Angelstelle, der Angelzeit, der Jahreszeit u.s.w. u.s.w........
Mal selbst losgehen und versuchen sowas herauszufinden??? Hätten manche bestimmt Spass dran #6


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (26. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als wenn Fischneid und Fischgeilheit unter den Geheimniskrämern noch ausgeprägter sind, als bei den Geiern.

Wer seine Angelregion nicht offenbaren will, kann auch einfach die Klappe halten und sich die sonstigen Belehrungen sparen...

P.S.: schönes Fische...


----------



## Sea-Trout (26. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als wenn Fischneid und Fischgeilheit unter den Geheimniskrämern noch ausgeprägter sind, als bei den Geiern


Ich würde eher sagen die machen das aus guter bzw. schlechter Erfahrung.Wer will schon das "sein" Spot der gerade gut läuft wo man eingermaßen Ruhe hat die Tage danach nur noch überlaufen ist?Man sich evt. mit irgendwelchen Spezis rumägern muss denen ein vernünftiger Abstand und allgemeine normale Verhaltensregeln an der Küste ein Fremdwort sind?Von solchen Leute lesen hier nämlich ziemlich viele mit und gerade solche neigen dazu Fangmeldungen direkt hinterherzufahren.

Und die Region nennen was hätte da jemand von?Bringt rein garnichts für denjenigen der es wissen will.Ausser er will dadurch den genauen Spot rausfinden.Hohwachter Ecke,Neustädter Ecke überall kann man seine Fische fangen wenn man zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort ist.Heute läuft es da und morgen da.Einfach selber mal etwas Zeit investieren dann weiss man irgendwann auch so ungefähr wann man wo hinfährt.Aber fragt jemand direkt danach wo man war kommt das immer etwas komisch rüber finde ich.Bevor ich Fangmeldungen hinterherfahre höre ich mit den angeln auf.Ich mache lieber meine eigenen Erfahrungen anstatt plattgetretene Wege zu gehen.


----------



## Rumpi87 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

So... Da ich hier ja anscheinend ne riesen Lawine ausgelöst habe, versuche ich nochmal zu klären warum ich gefragt habe...

Wie schon geschrieben, bin ich nicht innerhalb kurzer zeit an der Ostsee. Ich war letztes Wochenende oben und habe mit nem Kumpel 3 Tage im/am Wasser verbracht. Gefangen haben wir ausser einem winzigen Dorsch nix.
Ich selbst Angel auch lange genug um zu wissen wie man sich am Wasser und auch anderen Anglern gegenüber verhält! Den Küstenknigge habe ich natürlich auch gelesen.

Mich hat nur intressiert in welcher Region du unterwegs warst, um wenigstens minimale prognosen stellen zu können ob wir was falsch gemacht haben oder wir einfach in der falschen gegend unterwegs waren. Ich wollte keine Spots wissen! Ich habe auch niemanden gezwungen mir hier irgendwas zu verraten! 

Wenn jemand dazu nix sagen möchte dann braucht er das auch nicht zu tun! 

Und ich gehöre mit Sicherheit nicht zu den berüchtigten Fischdieben. Ich fange meine Fische und finde auch meine stellen...

Also locker bleiben und wenn man nix verraten möchte, dann lässt man es halt! 

Erspart ne menge Stress hier im Board! ;-)

Also weiterhin viel Glück am Wasser! #: :vik: 

Bis dann! 

Rumpi


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Prognosen gehen bei der Mefo Angelei sowieso kaum. Von daher nützt es keinem "dem Fisch hinterher" zu fahren, dafür hat aber Derjenige der "seine Stelle" ins AB stellt den Platz auch erst einmal verbrannt.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (26. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> na ja, so ganz verstanden hast du es wohl nicht, oder?



Aber sicher verstehe ich das. Ich würde auch keine konkrete Stelle in einem Beitrag besprechen. Ich würde anderen, die fragen aber auch keine Belehrung an die Backe schwallen. Meistens können solche Dinge per PN geregelt werden - da gibt man Hilfe und erhält auchmal welche. Es ist in jedem Fall vollkommen unnötig mit einer Metadiskussion einen Trööt zuzumüllen, warum man nichts sagt.

Zwei Dinge noch:
- Leute, die nicht schon am Ufer des Gewässers getauft wurden, freuen sich durchaus auch mal über einen Insidertipp. Insbesondere dann, wenn Sie mal einen (Kurz-)urlaub irgendwo verbringen wollen und eben nicht die Möglichkeit haben, jede Gegebenheit schon über Jahre auszukundschaften. *Es ist legitim zu fragen* und es gibt die Möglichkeit  nett zu antworten oder es sein zu lassen. Bevor man jedoch irgendwem Frechheit und Faulheit unterstellt, sollte man besser ganz die Klappe zu halten... (oder ist das auch zu Hause Deine Antwort, wenn Dich jemand freundlich etwas fragt?)

- Zweitens, die Annahme, dass man sich in seiner Anglerkarriere alles selbst erarbeitet hat, ist doch mehr als scheinheilig. Du warst wohl noch nie woanders, hast nie nach Angelzielen, Fängen, Tipps für das Angeln vor Ort gefragt. Nie im Internet geguckt, was man wie wo und worauf an einem Ort fangen könnte, wo man z.B. seinen Urlaub verbringt? Aber das ist bestimmt was ganz Anderes...


----------



## Topic (26. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Ohhhh..da hab ich ja was ins rollen gebracht...aber ich möchte doch bitte darauf hinweisen das dieses ein thread is in dem man fängt postet sowie über diese philosophiert... Ich war in mv an der Ostsee....ich schaffe es wohl heute wieder ans wasser.... Läuft es heute gut werde ich morgen nochmal einen anderen spot testen....


----------



## L4rs (26. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Junge Junge stattliche Fänge ... Petri

LG Lars


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Von einem verallgemeinerten Klappe halten fühlt sich wohl keiner beleidigt, weshalb man in diesem Fall niemanden Rügen muss.
> Meine Aussage mit dem Generationenproblem muss ich im Nachhinein betrachtet zurückziehen, wäre nicht fair den anderen gegenüber sie mit dir unter einen Hut zu stecken, da die ja über eine, in ihren Augen falsch gewählte Aussage, hinwegsehen können und in diesem Fall nicht so kleinlich sind.
> Sorry, aber von deiner guten Erziehung bekam ich noch nicht viel mit. Finds eher Ignorant und peinlich meine Aufforderung privat weiter zu schreiben zu ignorieren und den Thread weiter zuzumüllen.
> Hat für mich auch was mit Anstand zu tun, dem Gründer seinen Thread nicht zu versauen, v.a. wenn man schon die Aufforderung bekommt das ganze privat weiterzuführen.
> ...


 



sooooo, mal etwas aufgeräumt hier........... mit was man sich hier "rumplagen" muss|uhoh: (nix für Ungut!!)
Weiterhin viel Spass...........


----------



## Tobi92 (26. August 2014)

Dann löschen wir mal den Krämpel, der wohl leider zu keiner Einsicht führen könnte.
Naja was soll man sagen, manche Menschen kann mal halt einfach keines besseren Belehren 
MfG Tobi


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (26. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ... und zeigt mal ein paar Fische hier #6



Na dann fang doch mal an... Ach nee, damit ist es ja bei Dir genau so dünne, wie beim Tipps geben.... 

So jetzt bitte noch eine unvermeidliche  Antwort fürs Rechthaberphrasenschwein und dann kann es auch im Thema weitergehen...

Falls ein Mod vorbeikommt, kann er auch gern den ganzen Offtopic-Müll löschen...


----------



## Tobi92 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Ich bitte darum


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Als rede man gegen eine Wand [emoji19]
> Wie ich sagte bat ich dich darum mich künftig privat zu kontaktieren wenn deinerseits Interesse besteht weiterzudiskutieren.
> 
> Von Interesse meinerseits war ja wohl nie die Rede.
> ...


 
Gut gemacht....... Danke !!!!  #6


----------



## Tobi92 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Gerne doch


----------



## Rosi (26. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> im Anglerboard bzw. Angelforen allgemein "seine" Spots zu nennen ist nicht gerade klug.Wer hier seine Spot verrät nach einem guten Fangtag der kann die Tage danach Platzkarten ziehen.Daher hat er wohl auch seine Fotos bearbeitet um dies zu vermeiden.
> 
> .



Ach, das ist sooo ein Unsinn! Die paar Touris, welche auf Grund solcher Fangfotos an die Küste kommen (und eine Meerforelle fangen,) kannst du an einer Hand abzählen. Die echte Konkurrenz sind Einheimische mit viel Zeit. :mNe ihr?? Habt ihr gelesen? Es gibt Mefos, nu los!!

Wer sich die Mühe macht und seine Fotos schwärzt, der braucht sie garnicht erst zu zeigen. Wozu? Um rumzuposen? Er fürchtet zu viele Angler am Wasser, dann soll er doch nicht alle Einheimischen mit Fangfotos wild machen und seine Fische in aller Stille aufessen!!

So eine Diskussion kann man nicht beenden, die holt in 2016 noch mal einer aus der Versenkung


----------



## Bordelaise (26. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Weiß noch wer um was es geht?

Ach ja, Meerforellenfänge

Petri Topic! Schöne Fische und schöne Bilder. Danke fürs Teilen! |wavey:
Mein Neid ist mit dir, aber vor Mitte/Ende Oktober wirds bei mir leider nix. So lange muss ich mich mit Bildern und Berichten zufrieden geben #t


----------



## Rosi (26. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Ja klar, da war doch noch was.
Ungeschwärzt Und ihr wißt schon woher, alte Stelle.


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

ich hatte es nur kurz überflogen, für mich nur nervig!
rosi, ein fettes petri von mir #6, ich werde mir diese woche eine neue kombi zulegen und dann vllt einen nachlegen |rolleyes


----------



## Topic (27. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

so eben vom wasser gekommen :vik:

und ja es hat wieder funktioniert:q leider hatte ich mein handy im auto liegen lassen so das ich leider nur ohne bilder berichten kann..

war ca 19 uhr im Wasser....in der ersten Stunde hab es 4 Alulatten sowie einen Bleistiftmine ^^ der Horni war so klein das ich dachte ich hätte kraut dran....es waren wirklich extrem viele hornis unterwegs....etliche nachläufer und bisse...kurz drauf lies sich dann die erste mefo blicken....ich schätze sie auf so 45-50 cm...leicht gefärbt..die gute verabschiedete sich kurz vor der rute mit einem hohen sprung aus dem wasser..ca 20 würfe später bekamm ich einen hammer einschlag..welcher die rute gut krumm machte und sofort in die bremse hämmerte...kurz dran und dann gleich weg....nachdem ich das gefühl hatte das die fische weiter draußen stehen...schnappte ich mit nen snaps und schmetterte ihn richtung horizont...der blinker schlägt auf ich spann die schnur..bammm einschlag..sofort wieder weg..kurz weiter gekurbelt..und zack fisch hängt....dorsch !!!!! der gute hatte so um 50 cm...und hat richtig spaß gemacht...da das so gut funktioniert hat..probierte ich es gleich nochmal...und zack...der nächste...wieder so in der größe...dann war einige würfe ruhe als der snaps in der absickphase einen abnehmer fand..die rute sofort krumm und die bremse jauelte...und peng weg....schnurbruch....der dorsch der mind. 80 cm hatte #6 (ich hoffe ihr wisst wie ich das meine) muss über irgendwas rüber geschwommen sein was die schnur reißen ließ.....also fix neu fc angeknotet einhänger ran und weiter gings...denke es muss so gegen 21 uhr gewesen sein als ich mich entschloss nochmal die mefos zu ärgern...tatsächlich sollte ich noch einen kontakt ob nun mefo oder ein größerer Horni...wer weiß....
morgen abend gehts wieder los..und dann vergess ich das handy auch nich..versprochen !!!!


----------



## mathei (27. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

schöner bericht topic und ein petri dazu


----------



## Snake77 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Glückwunsch von mir ebenfalls!

Kannst du bitte die Farbe von dem Snaps verraten? Danke!


----------



## DxcDxrsch (28. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

maaaaan rosi wie machst du das andauernd  I break together here


----------



## Topic (28. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

danke |supergri
einfach kupfer....wobei ich dazu sagen muss das nachdem mir dieser genommen wurde :c ....hatte ich auf rot/schwarz auch noch nen kontakt...zur köderführung....ich lies den köder auf den grund sacken und jiggte ihn dann..die bisse kamen immer in der absinkphase


----------



## dirk.steffen (29. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Petri topic #6
Hatte schon von Deinen "Missetaten" gehört |wavey:
Mein Zeug ist auch schon im Auto gebunkert. Vlt. trifft man sich ja :q


----------



## dirk.steffen (31. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Nachdem ich verletzungsbedingt ja seit April pausieren mußte habe ich mich gestern dann auch mal wieder an die Küste gewagt. :q Wecker klingelte 03:30 Uhr, meine Liebste fragte mich noch etwas verwirrt ob ich wirklich fahren will. Ich wollte. #:Gegen 5 Uhr war ich dann am Wasser. Beim waten zum ersten Spot, merkte ich doch, daß mein Fuß noch etwa "wackelig" war. ;+ Aber ich habe es sicher geschafft und warf meinen Blinker (rot-schwarzer Seatrout von Balzer) Richtung erste Sonnenstrahlen. Schon nach 5 Minuten hatte ich ca. 10 m vor mir den ersten Biß. Kurzer "Kampf" an der Oberfläche und weg  Konnte nicht hunderprozentig erkennen was es war, denke aber ein Horni. Geht doch #6 Nach etlichen weiteren Würfen wieder Biß. Dieses Mal eindeutig Horni. Als ich den Fisch vom Haken löse, entgleitet er mir dann doch noch #c War aber ein schöner großer. Es folgen weitere Biss und Anfasser, hängen bleibt keiner mehr.  Nach gut 2,5 Stunden muß ich dann aber doch aufgeben, weil der Fuß zunehmend schmerzt :r Ich humpel langsam zum Auto und bin pünktlich zum Frühstück wieder zu Hause. Dorsche und Mefo´s gab es leider nicht.
Trotzdem nach fast 5-monatiger Pause einfach herrlich mal wieder im Wasser zu stehen und zu erleben, daß ich mein Angelzeug doch noch nicht verkaufen muß :vik:


----------



## mathei (31. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

super enstand wieder dirk. das kann gar nicht lange mehr dauern bis zum ersten fangbild


----------



## Zanderstipper (31. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Nachdem ich nun schon recht lange nur mitlese, nun auch mal ein Bericht von mir. Weil ich es einfach teilen muss. 
Nach 10 - 15 erfolglosen (insg. 2 Forellen ~ 30 cm) Touren dieses Jahr habe ich letzten Donnerstag endlich größere Fische fangen können. Erst biss im Hellen eine gut 50 cm Meerforelle, die sich zwischen unzählige kleine Hornhechte geschummelt hat. Mit der Dämmerung kam dann eine knapp 50 cm Forelle dazu, die den Drill gefühlt mehr in der Luft als im Wasser verbracht hat. Nach einem kleinen Dorsch folgte dann ein heftiger Biss und ein noch viel heftigerer Drill, wobei mein FC Vorfach stark an Felsen und Muscheln gelitten aber trotzdem gehalten hat, so dass ich im Dunkeln eine schöne 62 cm Forelle landen konnte. Überglücklich habe ich danach auch nicht einen Wurf mehr gemacht sondern bin strahlend nach Hause gefahren. Und ich strahle immernoch!
Einen solchen Abend habe ich noch nie erlebt! Und eine Forelle in der Größe auch noch nie gefangen. 
Fotos habe ich leider keine, weil das Handy wasserdicht verstaut war. 
Generell hat sich mal wieder gezeigt, dass das Brechen von Regeln häufig Erfolg bringt. In der Hochsaison im Frühjahr gab es bei mir keinen vernünftigen Fisch und jetzt im Sommer bissen sie im Hellen auf dunkle Köder (schwarz-rot) und im Dunkeln fing silber-blau...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Klasse Erlebnis - danke dafür!!


----------



## Berat (3. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Ich komme aus der Nähe von Hamburg und schaue von Zeit zu Zeit hier herein. Fangmeldungen von Leuten, die aus den östl. Bundesländern kommen, interessieren mich naturgemäß weniger als solche von Kollegen aus dem Westen, da ich i.d.R. vermute, dass sie in ihrem Einzugsbereich fischen. Für mich sind die REGIONEN Eckernförder- Kieler-, Hohwachter- und Lübecker, evtl. auch Flensburger Bucht interessant, um vermeintliche Trends zu erkennen. Meine Spots finde ich schon selbst. Fangmeldungen gänzlich ohne regionale Zuordnung sind für mich wertlos. Die grobe regionale Zuordnung eines Fanges beeinträchtigt aus meiner Sicht nicht den künftigen Zugang zum eigenen geliebten Spot.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (3. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Ja, sehe ich genau so! Wobei ich noch einen Schritt weiter gehen würde und mich die Tiefe bei der Spotwahl noch erheblich beeinflusst...


----------



## Marsvin (4. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Moin,



Berat schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der Nähe von Hamburg und schaue von Zeit zu Zeit hier herein. Fangmeldungen von Leuten, die aus den östl. Bundesländern kommen, interessieren mich naturgemäß weniger als solche von Kollegen aus dem Westen, da ich i.d.R. vermute, dass sie in ihrem Einzugsbereich fischen. Für mich sind die REGIONEN Eckernförder- Kieler-, Hohwachter- und Lübecker, evtl. auch Flensburger Bucht interessant, um vermeintliche Trends zu erkennen. Meine Spots finde ich schon selbst. Fangmeldungen gänzlich ohne regionale Zuordnung sind für mich wertlos. Die grobe regionale Zuordnung eines Fanges beeinträchtigt aus meiner Sicht nicht den künftigen Zugang zum eigenen geliebten Spot.




Ahhhja. Dich interessieren also nur Fangmeldungen aus Regionen, die du zum Fischen gut erreichst, damit du da ebenfalls fischen kannst. So handhaben das offensichtlich sehr Viele. Bei weitem nicht nur Mitglieder des Anglerboards, sondern auch sehr viele Angler, die hier nur lesen. Leider sind das nicht alles nette zurückhaltende Zeitgenossen, mit denen man gerne seine Spots teilt. 

Und wenn dir auch vage Ortsangaben reichen, so hast du doch in deinen Beiträgen bisher sehr genau geschrieben, wo es dich dann hingeführt hat. 

Wir _Locals _machen leider immer wieder sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit "Anglern", die wegen solcher Fangmeldungen an die genannten Spots kommen und sich leider nicht immer sonderlich sozial und waidmännisch verhalten. Klar, das sind die schwarzen Schafe und nicht die Mehrheit, aber es sind genau diese schwarzen Schafe, die einem einen Angeltag so richtig versauen können.

Deshalb bekommen von mir nur Leute Tipps, die ich einigermaßen einschätzen kann.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## King_Fisher (4. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Und jetzt geht die Diskussion schon wieder los...


----------



## trollingfreak (4. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Hat er aber leider Recht!:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Meine schlechtesten Erfahrungen hatte ich auch mit Leuten die von Fangmeldungen angelockt wurden. Das waren aber auch Leute die dort auch sonst gelegentlich fischen und sich wie die letzten Penner benommen haben.

Dagegen hab ich auch schon Leute von weite weg getroffen, die sich extremst umsichtig und zurückhaltend aufgeführt haben. Solche Leute sind mir am liebsten, hab da schon öfters mal etwas länger geschnackt (und Tipps gegeben) und teilweise auch spontan den ganzen Angeltag verbracht. Hat bei sowas schon öfters "gepasst".

Also den Unterschied "Local" oder nicht "Local" kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Scheint wohl eher daran zu liegen, das unter den "Fangmeldunghinterherfahrern" überproportional Angler der "übleren Sorte" zu finden sind. Egal ob Local (auch da gibts Ar*chlöcher) oder "Fremder".

Genaue Fangmeldungen posten ist aber nie eine gute Idee...

Oftmals auch Finten oder von Leuten, die den dort fischenden extra eins auswischen wollen.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (4. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Ich habe auch das Gefühl das ihr hier immer nur Finten postet! Nie fange ich mehr als 12 Forellen pro Tag und kalt ist es noch dazu. Ihr steht doch bestimmt irgendwo wo es schön warm ist und ganz viele Trutten sind. Los! Her mit den Spots!

(!Dieser Beitrag könnte überspitzt, am Thema vorbei, Ironisch oder so gar unernst gemeint sein, Sinn und zweck ist lediglich die erhellende Wirkung eines illustren Trashtalk gemassels um hier ein wenig den Wind zu nehmen!)

Ps. zurück zum Thema; als ich die ersten Ausflüge an die Küste (360km ab Heimat) gemacht habe, habe ich mich meist strickt an das Buch "Mein zweit bester Angelplatz" in Kombination mit den Wetter, Wasserthemperatur- und Strömungsdaten gehalten. Hat immer super funktioniert! Für alle die hier mitlesen soll das ein guter Rat sein


----------



## vermesser (4. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Ist schon mal jemand auf die Idee gekommen, dass konkrete Fangplätze auch gern mal öffentlich absichtlich falsch angegeben werden, damit man an "seinem" Spot seine Ruhe hat?


----------



## Tomasz (5. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*



Marsvin schrieb:


> ...
> Deshalb bekommen von mir nur Leute Tipps, die ich einigermaßen einschätzen kann....



Das glaube ich Dir aufs Wort:q

@Marsvin
*Dabei seit: 12.2013                 
Beiträge: 6*

Der 6. Beitrag in 9 Monaten, da wird mit Tipps nicht hinter dem Berg gehalten oder liest Du hier nur mit:q.  

Mir persönlich ist es relativ egal ob hier Ortsangaben gepostet werden. Ich lese die Beiträge hier gerne und freue mich über Fotos, gerade weil ich es zu selten an die Küste schaffe. So kann ich mitfiebern und mich auf den nächsten Ausflug freuen. Das schaffe ich etwa zweimal im Jahr und fahre dorthin, wo ich mit der Familie außer angeln auch noch andere schöne Dinge tun und sehen kann, egal wo gerade das große Beißen stattfinden soll.
Eine ungefähre Angabe ob die geposteten Fisch nun Dänemark oder auf dem Darß gefangen wurden, finde ich aber schon sinnvoll. Aber am Ende muss das jeder selber entscheiden. Wer nicht dazu preisgeben will, soll es lassen. Die ewigen Hinweise warum das so gehandhabt wird, sind doch irrrelevant bzw. beschwören jedes Mal aufs Neue diese unsinnige Diskussion hinauf. Klappe halten und gut ist, der Rest kann schnell als Fischneid und Mißgunst ausgelegt werden. Wir sind Angler, wollen alle das Selbe, die einen mit mehr, die anderen mit weniger Erfolg.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fred1987 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das glaube ich Dir aufs Wort:q
> 
> @Marsvin
> *Dabei seit: 12.2013
> ...



hahaha  der hat gesessen....


ich weiß sowieso nicht, was ihr alle habt, die MEISTEN angler sind doch sowieso nicht hier drin bzw muss man ja auch nicht jeden Fang publik machen, entweder man hat Bock zu angeln und versucht sein Glück, oder lässt es eben sein. Wenn man nur anhand von irgendwelchen Fangberichten loszieht, sollte man es gleich sein lassen. Wiederum warten andere nur hier, damit Leute nachfragen, um ihrem sinnlosen Leben ein wenig Spannung reinzubringen und andere volllabern zu müssen, was sie zu fragen haben, oder nicht...

Wochenlang ist das hier fast ausgestorben, kaum fragt mal einer was "falsches", kommen sie alle aus ihren Löchern gekrochen, ganz schön armselig...

Mein Beitrag ist zwar auch offtopic, aber einige scheinen sich wichtiger zu nehmen, als sie sind....


----------



## Marsvin (8. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Moin,



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das glaube ich Dir aufs Wort:q
> 
> @Marsvin
> *Dabei seit: 12.2013
> ...




|kopfkrat 

Da frage ich mich jetzt natürlich:

Hast du meine Beiträge *gelesen* oder nur *gezählt*??? #c


Ich habe außerdem das Glück, dass mein Leben nicht nur aus Lesen und Posten im Anglerboard besteht. Ich habe beruflich täglich mit Anglern zu tun und unterhalte mich mit ihnen meistens von Angesicht zu Angesicht - nicht nur anonym im Internet. 

Und ich gehe lieber an der Küste fischen als im Internet... 

Wenn du mal Fragen hast oder einen Tip brauchst und in der Nähe von Kiel bist, kannst du gerne bei mir im Laden vorbeikommen. Einen Kaffe gibt es auch immer.

|welcome:


Viele Grüße!


Achim

p.s.: Ach ja, und auf meiner Homepage kannst du dir auch gerne den "_Küstenticker_" mit aktuellen Informationen zum Fliegenfischen an der Ostseeküste anschauen.


----------



## Seatrout (9. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

:m GEIL, Achim!!


----------



## Berat (10. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*



Marsvin schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Mensch Achim, das ist doch alles gar nicht so schlimm ... wenn andere Angler auch mal was fangen ... am "eigenen" Spot, wo eigentlich nur die "Locals" hingehören ... wenn wir mal gemeinsam dahingehen, zu dem Abwehrgefühl, dort wo es entsteht, dann stoßen wir automatisch auf das evolutionspsychologische Erklärungsmodell des Revierverhaltens ... ist völlig in Ordnung ... auch dafür ist Raum genug, auch das darf sein (Sandburgen, Handtuch auf Liege) ... wenn ich dir mit meiner Haltung zu nahe getreten bin, dann entschuldige bitte ... ich benehme mich in Zukunft auch wieder ganz gut und grenze mich besser ab gegen die da draußen, die wo böse sind ...


----------



## Smallmouth (10. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Hier mal wieder ein Fangbericht ( Nichtfangbericht )

Montag und Dienstag Dahme am Riff ( Leuchturm ) mit min. 6 weitern 
Begeisterten Fussel und Blechfsichern  von 16.00 bis 20:30 
Außer die Minihornis gab es weder Silber noch Bronze .

Also nicht hinfahren bringt nichts ...........


----------



## Icha (10. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Wenn ich schon lese "meinen Spot" und "Locals" läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter...

Frag doch mal die Hamburger-"Locals" wie sie es am Wochenende finden wenn die Schleswig-Holsteiner in den Hafen einfallen...

Will/ wolte nur mal drauf hinweisen :vik:


----------



## Marsvin (10. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Moin,



Berat schrieb:


> Ach Mensch Achim, das ist doch alles gar nicht so schlimm ... wenn andere Angler auch mal was fangen ... am "eigenen" Spot, wo eigentlich nur die "Locals" hingehören ... wenn wir mal gemeinsam dahingehen, zu dem Abwehrgefühl, dort wo es entsteht, dann stoßen wir automatisch auf das evolutionspsychologische Erklärungsmodell des Revierverhaltens ... ist völlig in Ordnung ... auch dafür ist Raum genug, auch das darf sein (Sandburgen, Handtuch auf Liege) ... wenn ich dir mit meiner Haltung zu nahe getreten bin, dann entschuldige bitte ... ich benehme mich in Zukunft auch wieder ganz gut und grenze mich besser ab gegen die da draußen, die wo böse sind ...




Einfach mal lesen, was ich wirklich schreibe, und alles wäre gut... #h


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Berat (10. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

"wirklich" kommt von "wirken" .... oder? Hmmm Achim?


----------



## Marsvin (10. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

... einfach lesen! Ist nicht schwer zu verstehen. |wavey:

... hilft manchmal mehr als Dinge in etwas zu interpretieren, das man sich gar nicht genau durchgelesen hat. Probier's mal! #6


Achim


----------



## Berat (10. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Aaaaaaaaachiiiiiim! Fühl´doch mal dahin .... ist es nicht so? Deine Worte sind das Eine .... was sich dahinter befindet, ist etwas ganz Anderes ... magst du dir das nicht anschauen?


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

august ;+


----------



## elbetaler (17. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Die großen Sportereignisse sind für dieses Jahr scheinbar genauso durch, wie das Fangen von Meerforellen - zumindest für den Moment.
 Ansonsten würde es weniger derartige Keilereien geben. Ich fand aber den Plott von Achim auch gut, als er die Parfümflasche mal kurz aufgemacht hatte....!
 Das wäre der richtige Zeitpunkt zum Vertragen gewesen. Geht lieber an ein Fischwasser und fröhnt bei dem geilen Wetter unserem Hobby.


 Schöne Grüße. Und am WE geht's bei mir wieder auf die Ostsee. Hoffe, das die Köder vor lauter Quallen am Grund ankommen! :m


----------



## Dreimaster (17. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Nicht an der Küste, aber auch im Fluss kein ganz alltäglicher Fang! Und wie ich hoffe, den Beitrag wert.
85cm 11Pfund Milchner. Heute beim leichten Spinnfishen mit Miniwobbler an der Treene. :m


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (18. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Das ist mal n Brocken! 
Petri!

Gib mal n Kommentar zum Geschmack ab, ich bin aus zweierlei Gründen immer etwas gehemmt den Mefos im Fluss nach zu stellen; 1. geschmacklich sind, zumindest Lachse, nur noch ein Schatten ihrer selbst. Die silbernen Versionen sind da schon besser. 2. Wenn sich der Wanderfisch zum laichen entschließt, dann möchte ich ihm nicht im Wege stehen. (Was bitte meine Hochachtung für diesen Fang nicht schmälern soll!)


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Gib mal n Kommentar zum Geschmack ab, ich bin aus zweierlei Gründen immer etwas gehemmt den Mefos im Fluss nach zu stellen; 1. geschmacklich sind, zumindest Lachse, nur noch ein Schatten ihrer selbst. Die silbernen Versionen sind da schon besser. 2. Wenn sich der Wanderfisch zum laichen entschließt, dann möchte ich ihm nicht im Wege stehen.


 
Ich fange meine Mefo's fast ausschließlich in SH-Flüssen, größe bis jetzt 95cm und Lachs der größte 81cm (der größte bei uns mit der Angel gefangene Lachs hatte 1,24m).

Die Aufsteiger, die man jetzt noch bis zum Beginn der Schonzeit (01.10.2014 - 28.02.2014) fängt sind geschmacklich absolut OK und lecker, in der Regel aber auch noch Silberblank, bis auf Ausnahmen. Die Absteiger haben dann allerdings eine ganz andere Qualität, die lasse ich auch lieber wieder schwimmen, die sollen dann im kommenden Herbst gerne wiederkommen.

Man muss immer bedenken, das einige Fische im Aufstieg extrem schnell sind, die haben teilweise noch weit oben in den Flussläufen noch Meerläuse. Man kann sie also theoretisch an einem Tag noch im Meer fangen, und einen Tag später weit oben im Flusslauf, da wird sich innerhalb dieses einen Tages, selbst bei einer Woche am Geschmack bestimmt nichts ändern.


----------



## Mefo-Schneider (21. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

He Leute,

da im Moment ja nicht soviel auf mefo geht, auch von mir noch Senf!
Vorab: ohne jegliche Wertung wer was darf etc. ?..!

Habe die Treene bald 50 mal beangelt auf Mefo, das ist nicht so leicht wie man sich das vorstellt.
Hab nie eine ans Band bekommen.
Für insider bis Tressee hoch und an der Mühle auch. Bollingstedter Au ebenfalls.
Von Treia ganz zu schweigen!

Dann durfte ich beim Elektrofischen mal zuschauen und habe die Lachse mit blauen und roten Punkten sowie die rolligen Mefos gesehen.

Irgendwie dachte ich mir dann diese ganzen schönen Fische gehen in die Nordsee und vllt. Auch in den Atlantik!

Und viele werden in der unteren Treene gefangen, ganz zu schweigen vom Durchlasstor in Fitschitown!
Irgendwann traff ich einen Fischaufseher mit Tubenfliege, der hatte an einem Vormittag im Januar 11 Mefos und 1 Hecht gefangen, zwar alle wieder schwimmen gelassen, aber ich fing an zu grübeln.
?
Dann hatte ich irgendwann plötzlich den Fisch des Lebens dran, ach ne eine quergehakte Brasse im Hauptstrom.:g
NACH DEM GEGLIBBER UND DER ENTÄUSCHUNG !!!!

Ein Rabe über mir im toten Baum krächste seine Melodie und schien zu sagen Du Anfänger|bla:

Na jedenfalls bewundere ich Sie und beschloss das Fischen dort einzustellen.

Nun wohn ich an der Ostsee und warte auf den Überspringer, der seine Verabredung nicht einhält.

Schönen Sonntag!|wavey:


----------



## Deichkind (30. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Rückblick vom letzten Sonntag (Dazendorf):
Ziel waren eigentlich Leos in der Dämmerung. ab 16:30 am Wasser und noch Blech geschmissen. Null Kontakt. Dann mit einsetzender Dämmerung und um auf Weite zu kommen den 26g Gladsax in Kupfer/schwarz montiert.
Biss: feiner Drill. Kleine blanke Mefo (35-40) direkt released!
Nächster Wurf: Hammer Biss, Drill bis ca. 3 Meter vor den Füssen. Erneute Flucht inklusive Sprung und weg. Blanker, sehr starker und schwerer Fisch von mindestens 50-60!

Nächster Wurf. Köder taucht ein. Hammer Biss. Erneut sehr starker Fisch inklusive Sprung und ebenfalls verabschiedet. Nahezu gleiche Größe. Extrem schwer und sehr kampfstark. 
Denke mal ich habe direkt in einen kleinen Trupp Mefos geworfen.
Vorbei kommende Fliegenfischer haben beim Drill zugeschaut. Ärgerlich aber ein Hammer Abend!#h


----------



## Smallmouth (30. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2014*

Moin Deichkind ,

passt zwar nicht hierher , aber habe die letzten beiden Male in Kembs vom
Belly abgeschneidert .
Vom Ufer aus hatte ich dann auch noch ne 40er .
Dorsche sind / waren keine da .

In Dahme läuft es besser .


----------

